# imosyen



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone know about running his files with apex 2.0 rc1....or do we need to..lol:smile3:


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

What exactly do those files do? I've seen them mentioned a few times but never saw much more about them.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe he was going to work on a zip for gb. His tweaks mess with minfree, vmheap, oom, etc. All to speed up and optimize your system.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

ufish2 said:


> anyone know about running his files with apex 2.0 rc1....or do we need to..lol:smile3:


I believe Fab has the tweaks built in already.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> I believe Fab has the tweaks built in already.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I know he did in his previous version based on. ;591 but I did not see the files when I looked in data and etc files using root explorer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSlim (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually was curious and did it like 2 days ago. it actually works. You can check by looking at max events and it will be 68 at current on apex rc1. when i applied it went back to 95 like it was when fab applied it on .591.. the strange thing is that when i go to about settings afterward it say im on system version 4.5.573, strange??


----------



## imoseyon (Jun 10, 2011)

I have not been in touch with fab in a while, but I don't think applying the zip will hurt...


----------



## Snipples007 (Jun 8, 2011)

imoseyon said:


> I have not been in touch with fab in a while, but I don't think applying the zip will hurt...


It definitely doesn't hurt, but on my phone it fails the checktweak.sh.

Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

No, it is not in apex 2. 0 rc 1 or 2. It works great w / rc 2

Sent from my aosp poweredDROIDX


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Snipples007 said:


> It definitely doesn't hurt, but on my phone it fails the checktweak.sh.
> 
> Sent from my Apex Infused Droid X.


I had failures before running the install on the Deodexed .596. What I did was delete the busybox that was installed and let the Imoseyon installer install busybox. Then it worked. Give it a shot.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I just installed Liberty GB 0.6. I thought I had heard that Imoseyon was already part of the install but the description says "Added a few more tweaks first put in by imoseyon in Liberty 2.0.1". Does anyone know if all of the latest Imoseyon patch is included or if I should install the latest patch.

Thanks.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks...flashed this morning and all seems ok.have always gotten better battery life with his stuff,but this is my first AOSP rom...and loving it















..U>)));>2


----------



## drum747 (Jun 7, 2011)

I always had great luck with Imoseyon tweaks. Way better battery life! I wish Fab would incorporate because flashing the zip does not stick when the phone is rebooted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

drum747 said:


> I always had great luck with Imoseyon tweaks. Way better battery life! I wish Fab would incorporate because flashing the zip does not stick when the phone is rebooted.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I haven't tried the imoseyon zip on any gb roms I've ran, but I have found that I can't get any overclock settings to stick at boot. Anyone have any ideas on why things aren't sticking to gingerbread?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> I haven't tried the imoseyon zip on any gb roms I've ran, but I have found that I can't get any overclock settings to stick at boot. Anyone have any ideas on why things aren't sticking to gingerbread?


Did you do the Set Frequencies at Boot option in JRummy's Droid Overclock app?


----------

